# Harry Potter Diagon Alley Visit



## DaveintheGrave

This is the entrance to the "Leaky Cauldron" restaurant. My wife and daughter ate dinner there and liked it a lot. That dark alley to the right is the entrance to "Knockturn Alley". Unlike Diagon Alley, Knockturn Alley has a roof over it, so it's very dark inside. Especially at night.



I think there are three entrances to this alley and a witch stands at each entrance. They never smile. I guess they're not supposed to.


----------



## a_granger

I'm so excited to see this! Our family will be there early October this year and from all the visitor reviews I've seen the attention to details is phenomenal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Very Cool DaveintheGrave! And your photos are fabulous. I would so like to visit. Glad you had a fun time vacation there and thanks for the photo tour.

I believe the $40 wand might be the same one discounted that I bought and posted photos of under the prop section. If so it does have batteries, which I would imagine the park would want included in the ones sold there so people could activate displays, you might not have noticed the battery compartment. It is pretty well concealed on my wand. Take a look at the end of the wand handle and see if you see a hidden battery area. It would have a slot you open with a tool key included in the box. If it doesn't have a battery (and the price is lower that the one I bought at $49) then there must be some other way they are activating the displays...maybe motion sensor or light sensor (does the wand tip light)? What was your take on the wand displays? What kind of things did the wand activate?


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Here's a link to my Photobucket page. It has a few more pics that I didn't post here if anyone is interested.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/DaveNTracy/library/Harry Potter Diagon Alley?sort=3&page=1

My wife and daughter were able to ride the new Gringotts Bank ride and thought it was pretty good. My wife did say she thought the older Harry Potter ride (over in Islands of Adventure) was a lot better. They got in line at 7:00 in the morning and finally got on at around 10:00 am. My son and I got in the same line around 7:45, but beware-you enter through the front of the bank but are led to the rear of the bank where there is an unbelievably LOOONG session of back-and-forth snaking type chain lines that take forever to get through. The lines were moving along pretty well, but all of a sudden stopped. Apparently the ride breaks down A LOT ! My son had run out of patience after a half hour of not moving, so we bailed out and went to ride the Mummy instead. My wife said it was about an hour breakdown total. I wasn't too disappointed. I'll ride it on the next trip in a few years.

Also, be sure to ride the train that takes you from Diagon Alley area over to Hogsmeade. (It drops you off near the older Harry Potter ride in Islands of Adventure and you need the Two-park ticket in order to ride.) It's a real train and the stations are very realistic. The station on the Diagon Alley side has the 9 and 3/4 gate like in the movies. There is a really neat effect where they have a large piece of glass (like a mirror) sitting with some luggage. As you look through it you can see the people ahead of you in line disappearing as they walk through a brick wall. I guess it's some kind of pepper's ghost effect, but I couldn't figure it out.
And the train ride itself is amazing. It's like a real train where you are in an actual compartment. Eight people to a compartment. What looks like a window is really a screen playing a video of the train leaving the station, going past city streets, into the forest with a thunder storm. While all that is going on you might see an owl flying by, dementors flying, Haggrid on his cycle, etc. But the wildest part is what happens outside the compartment, opposite the window. The door of it is closed and is made of frosted glass. As the ride progresses you see the moving shadows of Harry, Ron and Hermione walking by and talking. Then the shadow of a Dementor moves by and as it does, it's hand touches the glass and freezes it wherever it touched. That shadow effect really blew my mind and I can't figure out how they did that either. If you go, but don't ride the Gringotts ride, at least ride the train. The ride only last about five minutes, though.

I think that's about it. I highly recommend going to Universal and seeing this if you get the chance. Also, bring plenty of money because you'll be tempted to buy everything you see.
I can't imagine what they'll do with it for Halloween Horror Nights.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Very Cool DaveintheGrave! And your photos are fabulous. I would so like to visit. Glad you had a fun time vacation there and thanks for the photo tour.
> 
> I believe the $40 wand might be the same one discounted that I bought and posted photos of under the prop section. If so it does have batteries, which I would imagine the park would want included in the ones sold there so people could activate displays, you might not have noticed the battery compartment. It is pretty well concealed on my wand. Take a look at the end of the wand handle and see if you see a hidden battery area. It would have a slot you open with a tool key included in the box. If it doesn't have a battery (and the price is lower that the one I bought at $49) then there must be some other way they are activating the displays...maybe motion sensor or light sensor (does the wand tip light)? What was your take on the wand displays? What kind of things did the wand activate?


Thanks, Spookie! We didn't bring our best camera on the trip with the chance of rain and all. But I did the best I could with a point-and-shoot camera.

Well, my wife bought the wand and specifically asked the sales guy if it took batteries and he said no. I will look at it again and check to see. There was not a key in the box.
I think all of the things that the wand activates are behind storefront windows. Some of the displays it activates are over in Hogsmeade, near the older Harry Potter ride. It usually took a few tries to get each item to activate, but Universal has one it's workers/characters stationed nearby to help at each one and give you tips. That's really a good thing, because it's mostly kids trying the wands.
Ummm......a spinning fireworks display went off in one window, a large chocolate frog would hop, a small cauldron above one shop would tip, showing a small fairy (sprite) inside, a huge display of lights would turn on in an upper shop window. One in Knockturn Alley would make a canary in a cage either grow a lot of yellow hair on him, make his feet huge or make ugly pimples appear all over him and then pop. Near the bird, a lock in a door would unlock, then when you try the knob it honks a horn and blows air at you. A quill pen would levitate in another. Oh, and the large drawing of a skeleton that would match whatever moves you made.
That's all I can remember. I think my daughter did all of them, but I wasn't with her all the time.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Did you see the Knight Bus? http://youtu.be/gCALXKMirHc


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Yes. It sits on the road near a grassy area in front of the train station and the entrance to Diagon Alley.

I couldn't see your youtube link, but it was a three level purple bus with the shrunken head hanging above the driver's seat.


----------



## Miss Erie

Thanks for these posts Dave. I'm dying to go, it looks amazing. And I'm an adult that will be buying one of those wands


----------



## DaveintheGrave

You're welcome! Yea, those wands can be a lot of fun. Takes a little bit of practice, though.

Also remember you don't have to go to the wand shop to buy the wand. My wife bought one in the Universal store in Citywalk, outside the park.


----------



## theedwin

Very nice Dave! Looks like you had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## DayTek

Thanks for sharing, Dave! Sounds like an awesome visit! My husband and I are hoping to plan a trip next year to Disney and Universal. We are huge Disney fans and Harry Potter fans! So far we are planning 3 days at Disney and 1 day at Universal. The Harry Potter exhibits are the only thing that really interests us at Universal, but we haven't looked much into other things. I am not much for big, noisy rides, just exploring different things and visiting exhibits. The train ride sounds like a lot of fun  If you have any suggestions for Disney/Universal, I'm all ears!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Thank you for sharing! This looks like so much fun and really made we want to go someday.


----------



## boo who?

Looks great! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## craftygirl

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them, it looks like an amazing place to see.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. I wish I had taken more time on the pictures. But when you have that express pass, you can ride the attractions all day until you're sick of them. We spent most of our time doing that. Plus, they also sell Duff beer over at the Simpsons ride. 

DayTek-- Well, I haven't been to a Disney park in so long, I can't really recommend anything to you on those. My wife and daughter went to Animal Kingdom this trip, but my son and I went to Aquatica instead (the Sea World water park). I'm more of a Disney Hollywood and Magic Kingdom kind of guy, myself.
As far as Universal---you might consider staying one night in one of the on-site hotels. It is expensive, but included with the hotel is the unlimited Express pass, which gives you front of the line privileges for most of the attractions at Universal. The great thing is that the pass is good for the whole day you check in AND the whole day you check out. So you actually get two days of express passes for one nights stay. The pass won't do you any good for any of the Harry Potter rides, though. But staying on property does allow you into the park and hour ahead of regular opening hours. So if the park opens at 8 AM, you can get in at 7 AM. (I've done some research since getting home and read that they sometimes let the early birds in as early as 6:30.). So if you really want to ride the new Harry Potter Gringotts Bank ride, I'd be at the turnstile at 6 AM. Oh, you'll also need the Park-to-Park ticket in order to be allowed on the train.
Like I said before, the crowds to get into Diagon Alley seem to be smaller in the late afternoons and evenings.
One good thing about the new ride opening is that the older Harry Potter ride is not as crowded as it used to be. In the evenings it sometimes only has a 15 minute wait time. I think it's called "The Forbidden Journey" and it's really cool.

Be sure the ride the "Mummy's Revenge" ride. I'd say that's my favorite.

Feel free to PM me if you want more information. I hope you have a good trip when you go!


----------



## c910andace

Thank you for the great pictures and all of the information!


----------



## Terra

Really loved reading this and thank you. Hubby and I went to the old park and still have very fond memories of having a Butterbeer. Mmmmnnn.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i so see a trip to florida in my future wow that is amazing


----------



## goosta

It sounds (and looks) amazing! My wife and I have gone to WDW several times, but we always stay on Disney property only. Next time we go (when our son is a little older) we are definitely going to check out Universal and all the Harry Potter stuff. The train ride sounds really neat.


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> i so see a trip to florida in my future wow that is amazing


Come down the last week of October. We will be there then. I know, it's over Halloween.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Terra said:


> Really loved reading this and thank you. Hubby and I went to the old park and still have very fond memories of having a Butterbeer. Mmmmnnn.


Yea, it tastes like cream soda, but with a head on it. Supposedly the ice cream shop in Diagon Alley has Butterbeer flavored ice cream. Tried to go in there, but the line was LOOOONG.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Thanks Dave! Notice any other novel effects?*

Great photos. My wife and I visit WDW at least once or twice a year. Obviously the Haunted Mansion is my favorite attraction in all 4 parks. 
Never been to Universal. But now with Diagon Alley complete, I must go. May bite the bullet and do the One Expensive Night in one of the 3 main Universal properties, staying at a cheaper location prior to the first night so we get two full days of Universal's equivalent of Fast Pass and early morning pre-park opening access to Diagon Alley.

Did you notice any other interesting effects beside the 9 3/4 platform walk-thru (heard it was a Pepper's Ghost effect as well), the wand activating window displays (suspect it's something like Kinect--because I know it's the specific motions that activate the props; speaking the incantation is optional), and the shadow effect on the train? Suspected rear-projection (are the cabins on only one side of the train or both sides). Don't recall anything about a "freezing" effect on the door windows from YouTube videos I've seen. Will have to re-watch and pay closer attention.

Incidentally, I don't quite know how the Kinect works, other than that it seems to project an infrared point cloud or web outward. If it's unusually novel, I wonder if Universal has a patent on file for it--like Disney did with its new Magic Band system.

And also re: the 9 3/4 platform, it's too bad you don't see the effect of yourself seemingly passing through a brick wall--and that only others see you as a Pepper's Ghost reflection (or real-time CG if that's what it is). Suppose they could have at least done a fog projection wall for a POV thrill like the Davey Jones one at Pirates of the Caribbean. Still very cool though.

My wife's a huge fan of both the HP novels and films. My goal would be to identify all interesting and novel atmosphere / prop effects. I find the Haunted Mansion endlessly fascinating due to the large number of lighting and illusion effects, as well as the detail and general spooky atmosphere. Hoping I find the WWOHP lands similarly compelling. Nocturn Alley looks particularly cool.

Also interested in any cool lighting treatments or dimensional / surround sound audio effects you may noticed. Recently bought an HP desktop computer that came with Beats Audio--don't exactly know what that is, but suspect it's some sort of surround sound. And that leads me to want to deploy it for Halloween purposes to get different layers of audio output going, at different points along the approach to my yard haunt, using all those FM transmitters I have laying around.  

Need to find a good source of outdoor wireless "rock" speakers on clearance somewhere soon...


----------



## Haunted Nana

Awesome photos and review Dave. Sounds like you had a great time other than waiting in line.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks, Haunted Nana! Well, the line wasn't really that bad. I would have stayed, but I knew my 12 year old son had had enough of it.

mikeerdas-Thanks! You've never been to Universal? Wow, you definitely need to go. I'd love to work there, myself.
Yes, that's your best bet--to stay one night at a Universal properties to get two days of express pass. I guess you could still use the early park access the day you check in, but you'd have to check in before 7 AM I think. I like the Royal Pacific Resort. It's the least expensive one (that gives you the express pass) and I like it the best, too. It has a really nice pool.

I didn't see a whole lot more as far as effects go, except for what I already mentioned. Some of the shops in Diagon Alley have some cool effects inside them. Especially the ones in Knocturn Alley. One has what looks like a huge, white bird cage hanging up high. But what you see in the cage is shadow silhouettes of several mice performing tricks and dancing. Pretty cool. I didn't notice any audio or lighting effects. But it stays pretty loud in there when the street is full of people.

The 9 3/4 disappearing wall is actually set up where the line turns a corner. You could hang back and video you wife going through it (or vice versa), but you can't see yourself going through it. I guess it's some kind of peppers ghost effect, but I couldn't figure it out.

I need to spend a lot more time there next trip.


----------



## mikeerdas

Thanks for the help Dave. Yes, all these years of heading to Orlando and Disney and never once visited Universal. Guess I've always loved the total immersion of the Walt Disney World resort--what Walt learned to create after his experiences with Reality intruding on Disneyland (visual blight and disparately designed competition). Although the Walt Disney Corp has sold a good portion of it off, I believe Walt clandestinely purchased around 50 square miles of land for his Florida Project. Interesting history. Curious to see if there'll ever be a "Fifth Gate" (a fifth WDW theme park). Although it's well known they've broken ground and are building an Avatar land at Animal Kingdom. Will be interesting to see what effects they deploy there after it opens. Or at the in-development Shanghai Disney.

I'm now booked for one night at the Loews Royal Pacific for late September. I bet I'll like it too, as the Polynesian, and its theming, is my favorite Disney hotel. Although I've only stayed there twice. Having family and friends who work for WDW helps, as I often get killer room discounts.

Flying in the night before and staying at an inexpensive La Quinta 2 miles down the road. The plan is to get up super early, check out of La Quinta, and check-in to the Royal Pacific well before the early-access opening to Diagon Alley. Even though my room wouldn't be ready, I'll get a room key and that will let me into Diagon Alley. Trying to negotiate a late check-out at the Royal Pacific. So the second day, I'd also get up early, enter the parks, etc. Conveniently traveling down to Orlando for a wedding anyway, and thought this would be a perfect adjacent activity. 

Although I won't be there long, I may be able to field any effects requests, e.g. getting stills or videos of any interesting effects and see if we can all collectively work them out. I've already spent a small amount of time on Google Patents seeing if I could locate any Universal Studios patents related specific wand gestures activating window displays. Nothing obvious yet. But fun in general to do patent searches using search term's like "Pepper's Ghost" and finding related stuff. Lots of Disney theme park special effect technology that is patented, and so public record.



DaveintheGrave said:


> Thanks, Haunted Nana! Well, the line wasn't really that bad. I would have stayed, but I knew my 12 year old son had had enough of it.
> 
> mikeerdas-Thanks! You've never been to Universal? Wow, you definitely need to go. I'd love to work there, myself.
> Yes, that's your best bet--to stay one night at a Universal properties to get two days of express pass. I guess you could still use the early park access the day you check in, but you'd have to check in before 7 AM I think. I like the Royal Pacific Resort. It's the least expensive one (that gives you the express pass) and I like it the best, too. It has a really nice pool.
> 
> I didn't see a whole lot more as far as effects go, except for what I already mentioned. Some of the shops in Diagon Alley have some cool effects inside them. Especially the ones in Knocturn Alley. One has what looks like a huge, white bird cage hanging up high. But what you see in the cage is shadow silhouettes of several mice performing tricks and dancing. Pretty cool. I didn't notice any audio or lighting effects. But it stays pretty loud in there when the street is full of people.
> 
> The 9 3/4 disappearing wall is actually set up where the line turns a corner. You could hang back and video you wife going through it (or vice versa), but you can't see yourself going through it. I guess it's some kind of peppers ghost effect, but I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I need to spend a lot more time there next trip.


----------



## ichasiris

No doubt this place is awesome, I actually checked it out via Google street view and expected it to be bigger! Kind of disappointed actually as it looked like a segway into other areas of the park, though it's never been on the top of my list to visit either. I've never been to an Orlando theme park, but I'm sure I would check it out and be so amazed, but there seems to be a LOT of people. I would want to take my time and soak in all of the details and not be bothered or whisked around too quickly. Anyway, I still keep myself safe as a closeted HP fan.

Thanks for sharing your photos and experience!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

You're welcome, ichasiris! Glad you liked the pics. The place was pretty crowded, but remember this is the summer crowd. If you visit during a different time of year it probably wouldn't be anywhere near as bad.

Mike--I'm glad you've got a trip planned for September. Yes, I love the Royal Pacific Resort, especially the pool. It's all very tropically themed.
Did you check to make sure you can check in that early? I guess they should be used to people doing that to get the most bang for their buck.
I'd recommend being at the turnstiles to enter the park by 6:30 AM if you can make it.
Hopefully the ride won't break down on you while you are in line. And be sure to ride the other Harry Potter ride over in the Islands of Adventure. It's pretty cool and my wife said it's still better than the new ride.
Have a great trip!


----------



## mikeerdas

Sounds good Dave. I like the Poly's zero-entry pool and covered dark water slide--not the longest water slide, but dark, fast, and fun for repeat slides. Also like the Poly's "quiet pool" away from the main one. Very deep--probably grandfathered in from any regulations on how deep a pool can be. Excited to get the opportunity to try the Loews Royal Pacific pool and experience all, or at least some, of what that resort has to offer.

I read in a travel guidebook on Universal about the strategy of checking-in super early to one of the three main hotels; and that evidently they'll still give you a room key even without the room being ready--or possibly even assigned. Many Disney properties do this--e.g. they'll allow you to check in and give you your room keys and text you the room number later when the room is ready. Presume this works then for Extra Magic Hours. I typically stay in the Disney Value resorts--sometimes the Moderates--and very rarely in the Deluxe properties. Always get a minimum 40% Cast Member friends and family discount.

Often get free admission to the Disney parks on certain days via friends and family who work for WDW getting us in with their pass. Although they've cracked down on that a bit, e.g. cast member needs to stay with you; at least if you're visiting > 1 park in a day. So I'm pretty spoiled--but loving it. 

Will definitely check out the main HP ride over at Hogwarts. Hotel update is that I got upgraded to a room with a view of Hogwart's Castle (though it may be partially obstructed) and the most they seem able to get me is a 1pm late check-out. But hey, beats the standard 11am check-out time. I've got a wedding rehearsal to attend at 3pm on the day I check out, so that will work perfectly.

For theme parks, especially with early entry privileges like Extra Magic Hours while staying "On Property", I'm typically at the turnstiles 30 minutes *before* the early entrance opening. At least. Sometimes more. It's amazing how much you can experience in the first hour of being at a theme park if you've got early entry privileges. I can kick some *ss early on, then have fast passes and relax for later. I know all 4 Disney theme parks pretty well and have pretty clear strategies on what to do in which sequence, so I beat the crowds.



DaveintheGrave said:


> You're welcome, ichasiris! Glad you liked the pics. The place was pretty crowded, but remember this is the summer crowd. If you visit during a different time of year it probably wouldn't be anywhere near as bad.
> 
> Mike--I'm glad you've got a trip planned for September. Yes, I love the Royal Pacific Resort, especially the pool. It's all very tropically themed.
> Did you check to make sure you can check in that early? I guess they should be used to people doing that to get the most bang for their buck.
> I'd recommend being at the turnstiles to enter the park by 6:30 AM if you can make it.
> Hopefully the ride won't break down on you while you are in line. And be sure to ride the other Harry Potter ride over in the Islands of Adventure. It's pretty cool and my wife said it's still better than the new ride.
> Have a great trip!


----------



## ichasiris

I bet it would be even more wicked if you were to go on a visit in October!!! Decorated all spooky and such! The thought of that makes me giddy, LMAO.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Sounds like you've got your stay pretty well planned out, Mike. My window view at the Royal Pacific is usually of the fabulous Universal parking deck. LOL
I do like the Royal Pacific pool, but the one at the new Cabana Bay resort is nice too. You can hear music playing when underwater through underwater speakers. (The Hard Rock does this too.) And it also has a nice "lazy river" separate from the pool.

I've never stayed at one of the nice Disney hotels, so I'm not well versed in those. I have stayed a night at one of their value resorts. Oh boy, I think the Motel 6 was more luxurious than that place.

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## mikeerdas

I can understand how you feel about Disney's value resorts. It helps getting 40% off through Friends and Family cast member discounts. Also gives the same transportation options and Extra Magic Hours. Moderates, like Port Orleans Riverside, are the best value, though.

Do you, or does anyone else know, if anyone's successfully hacked the wands at Daigon Alley with some form of IR reflective tape? I've love to just grab a #2 pencil, wrap some IR reflective tape around it, and save myself $50 to activate the window displays. 

Of course I fly out to Orlando tomorrow, so I'd need to find a local source of IR reflective tape.



DaveintheGrave said:


> Sounds like you've got your stay pretty well planned out, Mike. My window view at the Royal Pacific is usually of the fabulous Universal parking deck. LOL
> I do like the Royal Pacific pool, but the one at the new Cabana Bay resort is nice too. You can hear music playing when underwater through underwater speakers. (The Hard Rock does this too.) And it also has a nice "lazy river" separate from the pool.
> 
> I've never stayed at one of the nice Disney hotels, so I'm not well versed in those. I have stayed a night at one of their value resorts. Oh boy, I think the Motel 6 was more luxurious than that place.
> 
> I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## StanFam3

Sounds like a blast! I'd like to go in costume.


----------



## mikeerdas

StanFam3 said:


> Sounds like a blast! I'd like to go in costume.


My wife and mother-in-law are huge Harry Potter fans. I keep suggesting we do a HP-themed haunt--*if* they'd dress-up appropriately. But they've declined. :-( We'll have a blast though at Universal.


----------



## im the goddess

mikeerdas said:


> Sounds good Dave. I like the Poly's zero-entry pool and covered dark water slide--not the longest water slide, but dark, fast, and fun for repeat slides. Also like the Poly's "quiet pool" away from the main one. Very deep--probably grandfathered in from any regulations on how deep a pool can be. Excited to get the opportunity to try the Loews Royal Pacific pool and experience all, or at least some, of what that resort has to offer.
> 
> I read in a travel guidebook on Universal about the strategy of checking-in super early to one of the three main hotels; and that evidently they'll still give you a room key even without the room being ready--or possibly even assigned. Many Disney properties do this--e.g. they'll allow you to check in and give you your room keys and text you the room number later when the room is ready. Presume this works then for Extra Magic Hours. I typically stay in the Disney Value resorts--sometimes the Moderates--and very rarely in the Deluxe properties. Always get a minimum 40% Cast Member friends and family discount.
> 
> Often get free admission to the Disney parks on certain days via friends and family who work for WDW getting us in with their pass. Although they've cracked down on that a bit, e.g. cast member needs to stay with you; at least if you're visiting > 1 park in a day. So I'm pretty spoiled--but loving it.
> 
> Will definitely check out the main HP ride over at Hogwarts. Hotel update is that I got upgraded to a room with a view of Hogwart's Castle (though it may be partially obstructed) and the most they seem able to get me is a 1pm late check-out. But hey, beats the standard 11am check-out time. I've got a wedding rehearsal to attend at 3pm on the day I check out, so that will work perfectly.
> 
> For theme parks, especially with early entry privileges like Extra Magic Hours while staying "On Property", I'm typically at the turnstiles 30 minutes *before* the early entrance opening. At least. Sometimes more. It's amazing how much you can experience in the first hour of being at a theme park if you've got early entry privileges. I can kick some *ss early on, then have fast passes and relax for later. I know all 4 Disney theme parks pretty well and have pretty clear strategies on what to do in which sequence, so I beat the crowds.


 Alright, share the love and tell me what to hit when at Disney. Pretty pelase.



ichasiris said:


> I bet it would be even more wicked if you were to go on a visit in October!!! Decorated all spooky and such! The thought of that makes me giddy, LMAO.


We go in October, and it is great. Heading that way on the 
of October. I can't wait.


mikeerdas said:


> My wife and mother-in-law are huge Harry Potter fans. I keep suggesting we do a HP-themed haunt--*if* they'd dress-up appropriately. But they've declined. :-( We'll have a blast though at Universal.


 Have a great trip.


----------



## mikeerdas

im the goddess said:


> Alright, share the love and tell me what to hit when at Disney. Pretty pelase.
> 
> We go in October, and it is great. Heading that way on the
> of October. I can't wait.
> Have a great trip.


Packing for my trip so don't have lots of time. And my wife is really the expert on the *when* of visiting World Disney World--since she's a former cast member. So you mean what to hit and when in terms of a current trip to WDW you've got planned for the end of October? I can definitely help you with that--at least from my perspective. Just clarify and I'd be glad to help.

One place I like to visit, always, before any WDW parks trip is the Mouse Planet WDW park update reports. Just google for something like that. Then read about 2 months worth of the updates--they're posted about once a week. Great source for finding out known attraction closures, what new attractions are opening, special discounts, etc. Hugely helpful resource. It's fun to read from time to time in general just to see what's going on. But could you imagine, for example, saving up for years to visit WDW to see the Haunted Mansion, only to find it's closed for X # of months while being refurbished? Major bummer.

So give me a little more clarification if you don't mind, e.g. you want some strategies for avoiding crowds, what spooky items / details to look for, etc. May not be able to answer today--I shouldn't even be Checking In here at the forums. I oughta get pack to packing! 

Anyway, if you don't hear from me in a week or so, please feel free to remind me via PM or whatever.


----------



## im the goddess

Yes, you are right about planning for the end of the month trip. We have been to Disney several times in October, but for some reason, I think this year will be more hectic. I want to add Universal in the mix this time. That being said, I want to maximize my Disney experience. Have a great trip, and we will touch base when you get back.


----------



## DavyKnoles

Diagon Alley is amazing - it's every bit as cool as Hogsmeade in Islands of Adventure. The fact that you can't see a single bit of it outside totally blew me away. Talk about immersive! When you come to the area, all you see is King's Cross Station, some London streets facades and, of course, the London house Harry inherited from his godfather, Serius Black. I, like everybody else, was blown away by the Hogswort Express that takes you from Universal to Islands of Adventure. But I have a unique perspective since I work at Universal. The train runs on an elevated track over the backstage area between the two parks. So you'll be having a burger at the Backstage Bistro (the employee cafeteria) watching this odd red train moving back and forth above you. But then you ride it for a totally different - and incredibly amazing - experience. By the way, if any of you decide to visit Universal to see the Wizarding Worlds of Harry Potter and stay at one of the resorts hotels - which I highly recommend - come and look me up. I'm one of the yacht captains that drive the boats between the hotels and CityWalk. In fact, I have a shift tonight, which should be pretty quiet since the parks close relatively early and there's no Horror Nights till tomorrow.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

That's pretty cool you work at Universal. Especially as a yacht captain. It's always good to know someone with some inside information.

We stayed at Royal Pacific last July, but didn't ride the boat once. It was raining off and on quite a bit and apparently the boats don't run when it's raining. I guess they don't want them to get wet? LOL


----------



## DavyKnoles

Oh, we run in the rain all right, otherwise I wouldn't have spent the last two weeks damp! It's the lightning that docks us. We actually can't operate when there is lightning within five miles of the property. Disney World has the exact same policy for their boats.


----------



## mikeerdas

Here's a link to a post containing videos I took of special effects and animatronics from my visit to both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/138507-wizarding-world-harry-potter-diagon-alley-hogsmeade-special-effects-videos.html


----------



## Berserker

Not a big H.P. fan but that looks really cool


----------



## Pbeck

I WANT to go so very badly. I have been a Harry Potter fan since day one, and my son really loves it to. I'm hoping to start saving up now so we can go, but it might take a year or two for us to be able to go and do everything I want. 

Thanks for the pictures, they are beautiful.


----------

